# panting pictures, lets see yours



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

And just a big lick one!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha I love that one of noodle on the back seat - what a big tongue noodle has!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the white on her snout and head. She really is beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's cloudy here today so no panting xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Noodle is just gorgeous ... 

When is she getting that younger brother or sister you've promised her???!! 

I hope she's prepared to share her loo!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Noodle is just gorgeous ...
> 
> When is she getting that younger brother or sister you've promised her???!!
> 
> ...


She has quite a wait unfortunately :-(
I spoke to her breeder recently and she herself is having another baby, so pudding (noodles MUm) won't be having another litter now till the end of next year. Longer than I wanted to wait and a bigger gap then I wanted but no choice, we have to wait.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Noodle is gorgeous. Frisbee wants to have a "who's got the longest tongue" competition!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is Lucy looking more like a cartoon character with a huge head and tongue!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love Frisbee!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Woo said:


> She has quite a wait unfortunately :-(
> I spoke to her breeder recently and she herself is having another baby, so pudding (noodles MUm) won't be having another litter now till the end of next year. Longer than I wanted to wait and a bigger gap then I wanted but no choice, we have to wait.


Ah that's a shame...would you not consider another breeder? 

Anyway, I'm sure Noodle will still be up for a younger sibling then...will keep her young and fit 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah that's a shame...would you not consider another breeder?
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure Noodle will still be up for a younger sibling then...will keep her young and fit
> 
> xxx


Yeh another breeder?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Yeh another breeder?


My only problem there is my partners allergy. He had a reaction to every litter we viewed apart from Noodles and I think it may have something to do with the added bichon mix in her. We did have teething problems with his allergy with her but all under control now. I am hoping that with the same mum and dad we will be as lucky with his allergy as we have been with noodle. No guarantees I know but hopefully a full brother or sister of noodles wouldn't cause him a problem. I know it's a long wait and I would rather have a second one sooner but just think I should wait.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yes that's right. Forgot about your partner. I understand now!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice panting Poos  

Fab thread Woo xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Jake is so cute with his little tongue!! Willow is adorable I can't believe how big she is


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

panting Molly


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh, loving all the panting pictures. Willow got so big!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Woo said:


> My only problem there is my partners allergy. He had a reaction to every litter we viewed apart from Noodles and I think it may have something to do with the added bichon mix in her. We did have teething problems with his allergy with her but all under control now. I am hoping that with the same mum and dad we will be as lucky with his allergy as we have been with noodle. No guarantees I know but hopefully a full brother or sister of noodles wouldn't cause him a problem. I know it's a long wait and I would rather have a second one sooner but just think I should wait.


Woo what mix is Noodle? x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RachelJ said:


> Woo what mix is Noodle? x


Hi,
Her mother is a cockerchon (cocker/bichon) and her father is a cockapoo.
I think the added bichon bit (another non shedder) has been a key factor with my partners allergy as every other litter we looked at (straight cocker poodle mix) he had a reaction too and he still has a reaction to any other dog we meet.
Do you have a problem with allergies?


----------



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

Hot even with a new haircut!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Woo said:


> Hi,
> Her mother is a cockerchon (cocker/bichon) and her father is a cockapoo.
> I think the added bichon bit (another non shedder) has been a key factor with my partners allergy as every other litter we looked at (straight cocker poodle mix) he had a reaction too and he still has a reaction to any other dog we meet.
> Do you have a problem with allergies?


Wow not heard of a cockerchon before! Yes I do suffer at times but luckily been fine with Darcie only occasionally have a bit of an allergy with her but get it quite bad when I visit my partners parents who have 2 cocker spaniels x


----------

